

Dabbleboard collaborative whiteboard - zhyder
http://lifehacker.com/5058459/dabbleboard-collaborative-whiteboard

======
zhyder
We're finally Lifehackered! Funny how we finally updated our video last night.
And it already has as many views as the previous one, which was 3 months old.

Edit: since it looks like this isn't dropping off the HN home page yet, check
out our developer API at <http://www.dabbleboard.com/main/developer> . (I
posted about that a couple of days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=321413> , but it dropped off the HN home
page quickly.)

~~~
ph0rque
Congrats! One feature request: when I embed a drawing, then click on the link
provided, let me edit that drawing if I'm the creator (and logged in).

~~~
zhyder
Thanks ph0rque! I'll send you an email about your request :)

------
kevinelliott
It would be really fantastic if technology like this encouraged the public to
work together on concepts and ideas. For example, let's say I wanted to do
some exploratory work on a concept or idea. I'd love to be able to publish a
request describing what I want to do in a time-based directory, users select
the "project", and we all play around together trying to test the idea.

Certainly I would probably avoid using my own intellectual property, but if I
was testing a particular concept, sketch, layout, or idea, it might be neat to
gather responses from people who are interested in similar topics, in real
time.

Just dabbling in thought.

------
coglethorpe
[http://www.dabbleboard.com/?b=13587&i=3&c=c1935d7c27...](http://www.dabbleboard.com/?b=13587&i=3&c=c1935d7c27b1c6bca9c9447bb600c35178c58072)

~~~
ph0rque
I see the Russians have gotten to it already...

edit: if you hold Ctrl (on windows), you can draw curves. Cool!

~~~
zhyder
You can draw curves without holding anything. Just has to be curvy enough for
it to detect it's a curve and not a straight line.

~~~
ph0rque
You're right. Awesome!

------
yellowbkpk
I'd love to see this support multi-touch so I can stick it up on the wall with
the Wii whiteboard hack (<http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~johnny/projects/wii/>)

------
brandnewlow
Dabbleboard is sick. I love that I can ctrl+Z away what I just did. Extremely
intuitive.

